# DKNY Delicious Candy Apples



## bellaboomboom (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone bought one of these yet?  I smelled them in ULTA today and loved the red one (Ripe Raspberry).  But I could not afford it today


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I have like the small sizes of the green and red one since my mom got them from her work. I love them, especially the green one. I really wanna get the pink one and the new packaging is so cute!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 31, 2010)

I did not even see a pink one...just red, green, and purple.  What scent is the pink one?


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_I did not even see a pink one...just red, green, and purple.  What scent is the pink one?_

 
The pink isnt part of the Candy apples it's the Fresh Blossom. I tried all the Candy Apple and the Fresh Blossom and like them all.


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can you guys please describe each scent! Purple, pink, red and green??


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 10, 2010)

Green = Sweet Carmel
Red = Ripe Raspbery
Purple = Juicy Berry


----------



## fingie (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Green = Sweet Carmel
Red = Ripe Raspbery
Purple = Juicy Berry_

 
I must find a store that carries these so I can smell them ASAP.


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 11, 2010)

They sound delish


----------

